# Polk Audio PA1100.5 5ch amplifier Little Review



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Details:
5-channel car amplifier
85 watts RMS x 4 + 280 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms (125 watts RMS x 4 + 400 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms)
250 watts RMS x 2 bridged output at 4 ohms + 600 watts RMS x 1 at 1 ohm
3-, 4-, or 5-channel output
CEA-2006 compliant
variable high- and low-pass filters (50-500 Hz, 12 dB/octave) on 4-channel section
variable low-pass filter (30-250 Hz, 12 dB/octave) on mono section
selectable bass boost on front, rear, and subwoofer channels (8 dB at 40 Hz)
subsonic filter on mono section
MOSFET outputs and power supply
optional wired remote volume control
LED/fan connector powers optional external fan and LEDs
fuse rating: 40A x 3
4-gauge power and ground leads recommended — wiring and hardware not included with amplifier
26-5/16"W x 2-9/16"H x 10-5/16"D





































Now for the review.

*SYSTEM*

I'm using my stock HU with a scoche LINE OUT converter connected to my H701 and then to the amplifier.

*Front Stage *
Polk/MOMO MMC6500 6.5" Components 125wRMS handling power
I'm using these components with the passive croosovers for now

*Rear Stage*
OEM 6" x 8" speakers
The gain on the amp was lowered and the gain on the H701 was also lowered

*Rear Subs*
Pioneer Premier Champion Series 10" (2) of them
These subs are connected on CH5 in mono @ 2ohms

Wattage to the front is 85wRMS to each side
Wattage to the rear is 0wRMS gain is lowered 
Wattage to the Subs is 400wRMS x 1 for the (2) subs

Even thought I'm using my stock HU with a line output converter I have NO NOISE at all, the sound is super clear and loud

Now for the bass sound WWWWWWOOOOOWWWWW These are $60 subs, but they perform better than my rockford T1 10" 

You now when your amp is powerfull when you hear a deep bass LOUD inside and outside of the car, and when you have these symptoms:

When your nose tickles
When your ears vibrate
When your chest feels the pressure of the bass
and When you ears hurts.

I'm very amazed with my cheap 10" subs, but more amazed to the power of this amp, it will eat my old JL Audio 6ch amp for breakfast in front stage sound and is much better than some MONO amps I have tested.

As far as SQ I can't tell much but the highs and lows on the components are very loud, clear and very detailed, and I'm only using my stock HU.

Also after beating the amp for more than 30min in high volumes it was not even warm 

If you're looking for a 5ch amp POWERFULL to move 2 subs and a 2way front stage, this is it. Oh Yeah sub channel goes down to 1ohm @ 600wRMS 

I plan to use the 4ch for the (2) tweeters and the (2)midbass, and the mono for the subs.


----------



## deff808 (Sep 13, 2006)

Yay! How much did that set you back?


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

deff808 said:


> Yay! How much did that set you back?


$499 ebay

But you might be able to find it cheaper if you search on google I saw them at $329  after I bought mine, but it's a keeper


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I like your install. Very clean and neat.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I wonder how that compares to the kicker zx700.5, since the ratings are about the same. When I bought this kicker it was about the largest I found for reasonable cash. It works well but something is not quite right, just don't know yet if it is amp so can't say. This Polk looks great, really clean install too. Here is another saying the Premier subs work well.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> I wonder how that compares to the kicker zx700.5, since the ratings are about the same. When I bought this kicker it was about the largest I found for reasonable cash. It works well but something is not quite right, just don't know yet if it is amp so can't say. This Polk looks great, really clean install too. Here is another saying the Premier subs work well.


They are probably very close. I know a member here benched his 700.5 and it was in the neighborhood of 110x4 @ 4 ohm + 525x1 @ 2 ohm. The Polk can go 1 ohm stable on the sub channel though. I know my gains are barely cracked on all channels of mine (probably 10% on the tweets, maybe 20% on the mids and maybe 25% on the sub). The only reason I would get rid of it is for something smaller (PDX-5).


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Digging clean look of it.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Stupid question, and yes I need to look at the specs.. Can either band-pass so you could use 4-ch on a 2-way front-stage? .. I looked.. Nope. Won't do tweet highpass freq's. Good for comps though with a passive.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

This kicker is first 5ch I have used. Sub is great but high 4ch part is not exactly working the way I need. I can't blame the amp just yet until some things are swapped out it might be something else. I swapped HU/xover and no difference. It just seems to be a tad weak at 4ohms but like I said maybe the comps are less efficient or something as I changed out amp and drivers at same time. Otherwise it works nice and while larger compared to a class T/etc it is nicer mounting than separate typical amps. It works plenty nice enough that I'm not making time to change it I guess. Stable at 1 ohm could be handy on the Polk and IMO it looks a little nicer.

I find hardly any amps that will bandpass. There are a few but I'd much rather do that in my HU or external xover anyway because I just hate trunk mount crossovers.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Nice review! *


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Just a little update

I upgraded my HU to a IDA-X100 and downgraded the H701 to the H100 haven't had the chance to install them until this weekend.

The sound is more clear than before, this amp haves power to give away.

Doesn't matter what song I hear the bass notes are very DEEP and STEADY, those (2) 10"s I have in my trunk sound like 1 big 15".

I CAN'T OPEN MY WINDOWS at high volumes on high bass songs, it just hurts my ears to much. if I open my window 1" I can feel my ear internal vibrate and it starts to hurt, I didn't feel this since I was in front of some big speakers in a concert, I love the detail in the bass notes, I have this amp in the for sale forum right now ONLY BECAUSE I need it $$ to save, but I guess I won't be selling it afterall , if the time comes that I loose my job, I will sell it but for now is a real keeper


----------



## toomtoomvroom (May 18, 2009)

Hey i saw you selling your amp on caraudio.com is it still available?


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

toomtoomvroom said:


> Hey i saw you selling your amp on caraudio.com is it still available?



Sorry but I sold it months ago


----------

